# Hideaway Electric Retrofit for 68 or 69 GTO



## Goat_68Conv (Aug 14, 2011)

Has anyone seen an electric retrofit kit for the hideaway headlights in a 68 or 69 GTO. Someone was making them for the early year camaro.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

There is a thread about how to do it yourself using Mazda Miata headlight motors. Do a search and you should find it. I used Firebird headlight motors and control module. The Miata conversion is cheaper, but needs to be adjusted just right to get the doors to open and close all the way. The Firebird conversion costs easily twice as much unless you have a parts car available, but it is self adjusting and all Pontiac.


----------



## NorCalJeremy (Jan 30, 2018)

Did you end up doing this conversion? I’m looking at this kit for my 68: Dickster Smarty Pants GTO 68-69


----------

